# Cochin question



## xxisabellaxx (Sep 28, 2012)

I purchased a Buff cochin pullet back in may. She is 5 months old now and i was wondering do the bigger breeds like this perch. She can't and we have to put her up and take her down.

This is my girl:


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I have never had one that couldn't ... how high is the perch?


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

We have a 5 month old Partridge Cochin cockerel and he perches on the roosts just fine. But he lays down to eat when we throw down scraps for them. LOL


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

Also, our lowest perch is about 5 or 6 inches off the ground. He easily hops up from one to the other until he's as high as he wants to go.


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Sep 28, 2012)

it's about 15 inches off the ground,and she weighs about 6 or 7 pounds.


----------



## CountryMama (Aug 13, 2012)

That's pretty high. Can you put one or two more in, ladder fashion?


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

xxisabellaxx said:


> it's about 15 inches off the ground,and she weighs about 6 or 7 pounds.


lower the perch and see if that helps....my Buckeye's are 9 pounds plus (males) and the first "rung" on my roost ladder is about 10" off the floor and each "rung" is spaced about 12" apart....this works well for heavy breeds. Roosts that are too high can also cause leg and feet problems with the larger breeds..."bumblefoot" can be more problematic in heavy breeds where high roosts are used!

NOTE - mine are similar to "countrymommas" photo!!!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

My first rung is about 12 inches off the ground and the others follow the same ... so maybe add a rung to see if that helps ...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I think you have a smart little girl who has someone wrapped around her little claw.  Seriously though, my big girls are okay perching and their perch is about 3 feet off the floor. They're in the 6-7 lb range for the 4 biggest girls. She's pretty! What's her name?


----------



## xxisabellaxx (Sep 28, 2012)

Her name is June Bug. Sometimes I think she tricking us.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She very well can be tricking ya's.  Chickens are darned smart. They learn things quick! I have one rhode island that loves to play sneak & attack games on my german shep dog all the time. Its hilarious to see. The two will play back and forth for a few minutes. Who'd have thought - a big dog and a sassy chicken playing together?!?! I just wish I could catch it on video. I keep trying!


----------

